# Oh the misery



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Lava is so miserable poor girl.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O that poor girl!! She DOES look absolutely miserable!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Misty and FLicka would do that all the time! I felt so bad for them 

Now Lava hurry up already :dance:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

hahaha I love that picture! Whiss did that they day before she kidded  (18lb14oz of kid...)


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL... the poor girl! Maybe she will have those kids soon! :greengrin:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Poor girl- but it's so funny.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Poor thing. I can see why the babies all jump on her. She looks like a small hill laying they. Perfect for playing king of the hill. Shelly


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Gosh they are so cute when they woller and roll around. :ROFL:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Aww...she looks so pitiful.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You take the best pictures! That poor doe looks like she'd be happy as you to get it over with! She's definately ripe.


----------

